# 1964 Impala SS - Console



## 64ssLoLo (Jan 19, 2010)

I attempting to restore an original 64 Impala SS console for resale.
Can someone tell me what color combinations were used on the 1964 Impala SS light blue console shell (see attached pic).

I've seen a blue console on ebay with a black vinyl material on the console door, but I was also advised that the console door vinyl also was covered in the same light blue color as the console shell? Is this correct, or are were there other color combos used on the light blue shell color? Thanks in advance...


----------



## streetsupraz (Apr 15, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 64ssLoLo_@Mar 6 2010, 05:41 PM~16815416
> *I attempting to restore an original 64 Impala SS console for resale.
> Can someone tell me what color combinations were used on the 1964 Impala SS light blue console shell (see attached pic).
> 
> ...


How much are you trying to get for the console?


----------



## streetsupraz (Apr 15, 2004)

Forgot to add this I had a 2 light blue console and the pad had the light blue to match the seats and the consoles color.


----------



## Ragtop Ted (Sep 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 64ssLoLo_@Mar 6 2010, 06:41 PM~16815416
> *I attempting to restore an original 64 Impala SS console for resale.
> Can someone tell me what color combinations were used on the 1964 Impala SS light blue console shell (see attached pic).
> 
> ...


Use blue vinyl. The impala parts suppliers that sell interiors sell the material.


----------

